

Magical Sign-up Page with jQuery and CSS. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/08/magical-sign-up-page-jquery-css.html

======
drcode
I don't get it... if it makes you fill out name/gender/etc anyway, what's the
benefit of hiding this first? To trick the user into thinking registering is
easier than it really is?

~~~
ovi256
Yup, that is it, it makes it seem easier. Furthermore, it exploits the sunken
cost fallacy ('Oh I have already filled so much can't give up now').

Seems a bit sleazy to me. But I would really like to see some A/B testing
between this and a classic form, to know if it really has an influence.

~~~
hailpixel
Sunken cost is an interesting argument (though "fallacy" is an apt
description), but I believe it does not address the design mistake made here.
Given the composition of the first UI object (user / pass / submit / register)
an user would click "register" thinking that the process is complete, only to
gaze in horror as more fields are revealed.

If those fields are required from the start (which they really shouldn't be)
they should be visible. The 'verbage' is all wrong.

------
ashleyw
Wow, this truly is an example of trying to fix something which isn't broken,
and ending up making it multiple times worse...you'll just loose people at
each stage as they get annoyed.

If you want to simplify your sign-up form, _remove fields!_

------
JunkDNA
This is really frustrating. Years of filling out forms and hitting "submit"
have me thinking that this is a small form, only to have my hopes dashed as
new segments keep popping up. This violates the principle of not surprising
your users.

------
bdfh42
Annoyed me anyway - could be a great way for deciding that you don't want to
sign up for a given site...

------
iuguy
Wouldn't it be better to register a user, then encourage them to fill in a
profile later?

------
DanielStraight
I found it confusing. How do you know when you're done or almost done?

------
mseebach
Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic. This is
very distinguishable from magic.

------
swombat
I think using this in the form presented there would be a mistake.

However, if you have a two-part registration, where the first part, for
example, requires an email (that needs to be confirmed), you could use
something like this to request the next set of registration data while waiting
for the confirmation email to be received by the user.

------
whimsy
It didn't seem that long to me. A lot of griping could be prevented if the
"Registration" button said something else, like the number of steps left.
Perhaps if it said something like... 2 steps left... 1 step left... All done!

------
omarqureshi
No good in terms of a UX point of view, would have preferred either a
breadcrumb showing me where I am along the side or every single field being
listed at once.

------
jameskpolk
Progressively disclosing required fields is silly. Doing it two fields at a
time is asinine.

------
mdg
A beginners tutorial on how to overcook jquery, and how not to design a UI. I
have read this guys blog before, this post is just as lackluster as the last.

Everytime I click "Registration", I think that I am done, oh wait, more stuff
to fill out, jeez all I wanted was [ enter some simple service you must sign
up for ].

Before this guy reaches into his Jquery bag-o-tricks, he should first brush up
on basic form attributes such as "tabindex"
<http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_standardattributes.asp>

~~~
sinu9i
Thank you

